# My Lily's Test Results...what to do next?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the test results for Addison's and they are "inconclusive"..the vet claims the lab screwed up and that they can't trust the results and they want me to bring Lily in to draw more blood and run the test again!:angry: I'm not going to do that..poor little thing..I am so angry...they won't give her anything...I don't think they know what to do..these are her symptoms...swollen glands in the neck, slight dehydration, dilute urine, weight loss, ravenous appetite...she's had a GI profile at Texas A&M, numerous blood panels and CBC's, thyroid panels all normal...except that her thyroid has always been in the low-normal range..I need all you SM experts to tell me what would you do next?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I would take her back to have the labs redrawn but since they messed up, I would tell them I'm not paying for it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April,

This has been my life the last month and a half. I even took Luck to a different lab to have blood drawn. I keep hearing the lab did not do the test the vet wanted, or the proved inconclusive because the meds he is on influenced the results, or the results are not back yet, etc. They sent thec samples to Cornell and Tufts to be evaluated, nothing. I recommend that you do what I am doing. Go back and get a new draw. It is stressful, but is one of the lesser invasive things they can do to more forward.

Best and I share your frstration.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, first I would definitely have blood drawn again. Its important to get to the bottom of what is causing her illness so she can be treated properly. I know its frustrating and you don't want to put her through it again but it seems necessary. Do you like and trust this vet?? Maybe bringing all her test results somewhere else and getting another opinion is a good idea since they can't seem to get a handle on what's going on with Lily. I feel your anguish as I have been there too. Hugs!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I would take her back to have the labs redrawn but since they messed up, I would tell them I'm not paying for it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yep, they must to do it for free


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

April,

It's so frustrating, isn't it???? I just looked up the symptoms of Addison's disease and the typical symptoms don't seem to be the same as Lily's symptoms. I am by no means an expert, but did they tell you why they suspect Addison's? Is the vet you're seeing an internal medicine specialist? In my experience with Harry, I found that my regular vet often had no idea what was going on with Harry and after a while, they admitted that they didn't know how to treat him. 

And... if you trust this vet and he's a specialist, then I guess I would have the test redone... I would hate it, but what other avenue do you have?

So sorry that this is happening... I definitely know how you're feeling.

Hugs to you and Lily.
Debbie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry all this is happening. If this happened to one of mine, I!d get the blood draw again, but I'd go to a specialist . Praying that you find a diagnosis and she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

April, 

I'm so sorry this is so frustrating  You just want Lily to be better....

Her symptoms do sound very adrenal-based.

First I'd ask the vet how the lab messed up. Because if you are going to run the test again it better be right.

Then yes... I'd take her back in and get the test run again -- like Deb said - at a specialist. Someone who runs the tests all the time so knows a trustworthy lab.

I know it's hard... I'm sorry.

But her symptoms do sound very adrenal......

Will keep praying for Lily.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

And just to check:

Did Lily have a tick panel run? Lyme & TBI can cause issues with their adrenals... swollen glands, etc. She wouldn't have to have any other symptoms... Lyme goes after the weakest points first.

This is just a stretch, but important... high tick season.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly, I would try to go back to A&M and have her evaluated. Another set of eyes so to speak. I'm not an Addison expert, but we do have a few people here who are successfully treating their Addison dogs. Notable, Crystal is doing really well with a holistic treatment approach. Another is Jackie (JMM). You might reach out via PM to them. The great thing about SM is that you can usually find someone with experience with the different toy dog issues. There is a vast body of experience and knowledge here for the asking and ready to share.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I am not a animal expert but I have a degree in laboratory medicine, why not have a glucose tolerance test drawn at the same time. Definitely I would have the Addison's done again for free. Just a thought


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

You could also ask your Doctor about Pancreatic Insufficiency. Weight loss and ravenous appetite are two symptoms. Ellie had PI and she was starving. Her poop was large. It was also light in color and as she got worse her poop looked like pancake batter.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why are they questioning the results? You need copies of the tests. Addison's absolutely must be ruled out, even if it means repeating.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry, April. How incredibly frustrating! I think I would try to find out more about why they think the test was incorrect and then let them do another one but I would not pay for it again. I would also look in to a specialist if you haven't already. Sending prayers for Lily!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I would take her back to have the labs redrawn but since they messed up, I would tell them I'm not paying for it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tend to agree with this, April.

Are you seeing an internist for Lily?

I am so sorry you and Lily are going through all of this. I understand how stressful it is when our fluff babies are not well ... and, how stressful it can be when we are not sure what is wrong.

Love and hugs to you and your precious girls ... Rose, Eva, and Lily. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

April, I'm so sorry that you and Lily are going through this ordeal. I would hate to have to repeat the blood draw, but it sounds like there isn't an alternative. I would make sure that you trust this vet and if there's any doubt, then go to a specialist. Hugs to you and the sweet baby girl.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know anything about this topi. But wanted to let you know how very sorry I am that you are going through this!! Please know that I am behind the scene rooting for you both!!! HUGS!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh April, I'm so sorry you have to go through this- I, too, was hoping for more definitive answers. I would have the test repeated (they should do this for free) and seek a second opinion from an internist. Prayers for some answers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this April. I would be angry and frustrated too. But I think I would re-do the test, I couldn't settle otherwise.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I stand w/the others who have suggested a re-draw. Sometimes things just happen. I would ask why it was invalid. I would even suggest that it be sent to another lab, even if it meant I had to pay. I am not sure this one is trustworthy. 
A specialist (internist) is probably your best hope. You don't have many choices, I think. You need to find out what it is before it can be treated.
I would consider having a week elapse since the last draw & then just going for it. In the meantime make an appt. w/a specialist & take the results to him/her. 
You are in my thoughts & prayers. And remember this: 
Things always work out best for those who make the best out of how things work out.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your wise counsel..I appreciate it so much...I have a referral to take Lily to the specialist..I was told they can do the ACTH Stim test in-house, plus we may run a few others...so hopefully we will know something soon...I don't trust the lab my vet uses especially since the tech told me it is not the first time they have had problems with their lab..hmm..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Why are they questioning the results? You need copies of the tests. Addison's absolutely must be ruled out, even if it means repeating.


the lab did not run the test correctly, so the results are useless...I'm having the test done by a specialist..thanks, Jackie:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh April.. I am so frustrated for you! ..and for little Lily! Glad you are seeing the specialist... have a date/appt yet?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they are planning to do a SNAP cortisol in house I would not do that for anything other than a baseline in a crisis. Unless you are going to a teaching hospital, be sure to question in house testing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> If they are planning to do a SNAP cortisol in house I would not do that for anything other than a baseline in a crisis. Unless you are going to a teaching hospital, be sure to question in house testing.


I didn't know that..thanks! I will make sure it is sent out!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wasn't on SM at all yesterday but I'm so glad you are getting another test done for her. I know with all adrenal issues that it's important to keep stress to a minimum. But you do have to get the tests done to make a diagnosis. Her symptoms are there for Addisons but they are also similar to Cushings. The Stim test is not the best for Cushings but what is needed to test for Addisons. So if it were me, I would do the Stim test again (not the snap) since there is a definitive diagnosis for Addisons. If it comes back negative, then you can consider doing a low dose dex test for Cushings. It's much more stressful on the patient since they have to stay at the vets all day. And sadly it's not conclusive. You can get false positives with one test and false negatives with another.  Or another option would be to seek a holistic approach to support the adrenals and see if there is improvement without getting a definite diagnosis. The last option is only if you feel she is not critical and can safely try a slower approach.

I truly know what you are going through. You hate causing stress, the worst thing for a dog with adrenal issues, yet you have to. And then not getting a definite diagnosis. It's an awful place to be April. I'm so sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I wasn't on SM at all yesterday but I'm so glad you are getting another test done for her. I know with all adrenal issues that it's important to keep stress to a minimum. But you do have to get the tests done to make a diagnosis. Her symptoms are there for Addisons but they are also similar to Cushings. The Stim test is not the best for Cushings but what is needed to test for Addisons. So if it were me, I would do the Stim test again (not the snap) since there is a definitive diagnosis for Addisons. If it comes back negative, then you can consider doing a low dose dex test for Cushings. It's much more stressful on the patient since they have to stay at the vets all day. And sadly it's not conclusive. You can get false positives with one test and false negatives with another.  Or another option would be to seek a holistic approach to support the adrenals and see if there is improvement without getting a definite diagnosis. The last option is only if you feel she is not critical and can safely try a slower approach.
> 
> I truly know what you are going through. You hate causing stress, the worst thing for a dog with adrenal issues, yet you have to. And then not getting a definite diagnosis. It's an awful place to be April. I'm so sorry.


Thanks, Crystal...I also have been worried because of her blood volume..she's had a lot taken out and I wanted to give her time to recover..remember, she's 3.4 lbs with legs literally pencil size..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily has an appointment for 8:30 am tomorrow...please keep her in your prayers..thank ya'll so much for your support..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

April, I'm so sorry Lily and you are going through this. I hope you get a diagnosis soon and Lily can be on her way to a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Crystal...I also have been worried because of her blood volume..she's had a lot taken out and I wanted to give her time to recover..remember, she's 3.4 lbs with legs literally pencil size..


I know. It's hard having one so tiny. So many special things to take into consideration. That's why I cringe when I hear people saying how they want the tiny ones. My Jett at 5 1/2 lbs is the perfect size imo. Small and easy to carry yet able to withstand more things. I'm constantly fearful with Callie and she's a giant compared to your Lily weighing in at 4lbs 3 oz. But Lilly's had a few days to recover so I'm sure she'll do great. 

You may be working with 2 separate issues here that can make symptoms a bit perplexing. Usually with Cushings you have a weight gain and the ravenous appetite. But Lily also has IBD and she could be having a flair up at the same time that this other issue is happening. That could be why the weight loss. But she could also very likely have Addisons, which would explain weight loss. But typically with Addisons you have a lack of appetite. I'm just thinking out loud here but I'm almost starting to lean towards Cushings because of her ravenous appetite. Typically with IBD and Addisons you have more of an anorexic dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April you need a big HUG, your doing the best for Lily, I just hate it when the vet makes some kind of mistake and don't fess up to it. Poor little Lily:smcry: wish I could help in some way, I will keep praying, God will give you wisdom, what ever you decide know I support you


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, this is weird...I just got an e-mail from the vet saying the test was completed and that it was negative...she thinks it might be a false negative..and wants to do another test to be sure..the pre acth and the post acth values were the same. Why didn't they tell me this on the phone? :smilie_tischkante:Lily is doing well, and has not gotten any worse...I have decided to get a 2nd opinion and if they want to run the ACTH again, then we will...why does this have to be so complicated? :blink:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweetheart -- I feel your frustration. You are such a good Mommy and stay on top of everything for the girls. You've had way to much these last few months!!!!

Sending lots of hugs your way and lots and lots of prayers for Lily and for Eva.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope She Will Be Well Again Soon****
*Thinking of you.*
*Nickee**


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad you are seeking another opinion. Hang in there April...praying for you and Lily.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Okay, this is weird...I just got an e-mail from the vet saying the test was completed and that it was negative...she thinks it might be a false negative..and wants to do another test to be sure..the pre acth and the post acth values were the same. Why didn't they tell me this on the phone? :smilie_tischkante:Lily is doing well, and has not gotten any worse...I have decided to get a 2nd opinion and if they want to run the ACTH again, then we will...why does this have to be so complicated? :blink:


April - I'm sorry I wasn't on at all while I was traveling for work. Am so glad you're going to a specialist. After your recent post - I really don't get it. Didn't they say the tests were botched and now they're saying they weren't??? You need to get to another doc and another lab -- I know that one of my human friends got back off the scale crazy numbers on one test. Something like very high should be 15 and she was over 100. :w00t: She was totally fine and it was just an annual blood draw. The lab just screwed it up and when she went to another lab it was all fine. So I'll feel better if you get bloods done at the new docs. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Lily for tomorrow's appointment and hoping you get some answers. :hugging: You must be a wreck.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Okay, this is weird...I just got an e-mail from the vet saying the test was completed and that it was negative...she thinks it might be a false negative..and wants to do another test to be sure..the pre acth and the post acth values were the same. Why didn't they tell me this on the phone? :smilie_tischkante:Lily is doing well, and has not gotten any worse...I have decided to get a 2nd opinion and if they want to run the ACTH again, then we will...why does this have to be so complicated? :blink:


Oh my, you decided the right thing, second opinion and if you have people who can recommend you the vet, then it might be the best.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What were the numbers and the reference ranges? I would have the specialist REVIEW these results before doing anything else. The ACTH stim test consists of a baseline cortisol, giving the dog a form of cortisol, and then seeing if the adrenal glands responded. So, a normal dog will have a normal resting cortisol, and then the value will INCREASE after the drug is given. A dog who cannot respond to the drug will not have an increase. The test should be run with cortrosyn (NOT ACTH gel).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> April - I'm sorry I wasn't on at all while I was traveling for work. Am so glad you're going to a specialist. After your recent post - I really don't get it. Didn't they say the tests were botched and now they're saying they weren't??? You need to get to another doc and another lab -- I know that one of my human friends got back off the scale crazy numbers on one test. Something like very high should be 15 and she was over 100. :w00t: She was totally fine and it was just an annual blood draw. The lab just screwed it up and when she went to another lab it was all fine. So I'll feel better if you get bloods done at the new docs. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Lily for tomorrow's appointment and hoping you get some answers. :hugging: You must be a wreck.


April, I totally agree with Sue's feedback and suggestions here.

If it were me, I would have any new lab tests done by a specialist. 

My prayers and love continue for you and darling Lily.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Okay, this is weird...I just got an e-mail from the vet saying the test was completed and that it was negative...she thinks it might be a false negative..and wants to do another test to be sure..the pre acth and the post acth values were the same. Why didn't they tell me this on the phone? :smilie_tischkante:Lily is doing well, and has not gotten any worse...I have decided to get a 2nd opinion and if they want to run the ACTH again, then we will...why does this have to be so complicated? :blink:


Oh April...I don't know what to say. I'm so glad you are getting a 2nd opinion. Hopefully they can figure out what the heck happened with this first test.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Lily. Haven't heard anything for awhile and was thinking about you both.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just checking in on Lily. Haven't heard anything for awhile and was thinking about you both.



Thank you for thinking of us, Crystal:wub:...since the first ACTH was negative, I decided to wait on the 2nd opinion(Lily has not had any loose stools or vomiting) and try something else..since her history is IBD with weight loss, and also allergies...I started adding digestive enzymes and the Solid Gold Seameal to her food to see if I could get her to gain weight and it worked!!:chili::chili: She has gained all her weight back and then some! She is totally back to normal. I could not be happier..that being said, should anything change, we will run the ACTH stim again.. really like the Seameal..I am giving it to Rose and Eva, too..:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

awesome news :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - that's fabulous news!! So happy that Lily is blossoming again:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear this report.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news April! Hope she continues to feel good! :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Thank you for thinking of us, Crystal:wub:...since the first ACTH was negative, I decided to wait on the 2nd opinion(Lily has not had any loose stools or vomiting) and try something else..since her history is IBD with weight loss, and also allergies...I started adding digestive enzymes and the Solid Gold Seameal to her food to see if I could get her to gain weight and it worked!!:chili::chili: She has gained all her weight back and then some! She is totally back to normal. I could not be happier..that being said, should anything change, we will run the ACTH stim again.. really like the Seameal..I am giving it to Rose and Eva, too..:wub:


Awesome news!!!!:chili: I'm so glad she is feeling better


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news April!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

April...so happy things have gone so well for your little Lily!! :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad Lily is doing so much better!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonderful news April!


----------

